# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Humour Informatique >  Petits GIFs anims sur la vie du dveloppeur

## _skip

Bonjour,

Pour ceux qui ne connaissent pas et qui ont un peu de temps  perdre, jetez donc un oeil  cette petite collection de GIF

http://www.topito.com/top-gif-code-developpeur

Vous vous reconnatrez peut tre dans certaines de ces images, qui sait?
++

----------


## giragu03

C'est juste quelques extraits du site http://lesjoiesducode.tumblr.com/

----------


## Jidefix

Oui mais l o "les joies du code" est bloqu  mon boulot, topito ne l'est pas  ::):

----------

